

The Rise and Likely Fall of the Talent Economy - thewarrior
http://hbr.org/2014/10/the-rise-and-likely-fall-of-the-talent-economy/

======
thewarrior
"As Steven Kaplan, of the University of Chicago, and Joshua Rauh, of Stanford,
pointed out in a recent paper, the top 25 hedge fund managers in 2010 raked in
four times the earnings of all the CEOs of the Fortune 500 combined."

